# Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns win series 4-1]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Playoff Watch: *


















*(Suns have been placed on HIGH)*

 *Suns Review *


> _When Steve Nash is setting up his teammates for easy baskets, the Phoenix Suns are very difficult to beat. On Sunday, Nash dished out 23 assists and the Suns cruised to a 113-100 Game 4 victory over the Lakers.
> Nash tied Magic Johnson and Doc Rivers for the most assists in one half of a playoff game with 15 in the opening half and finished one off the playoff record with 23. Johnson and John Stockton each recorded 24.
> 
> Amare Stoudemire added 27 points and pulled down 21 rebounds, while Shawn Marion posted 22 and 11.
> ...


*NBA.com's Suns-Lakers Series Page*

*Game 1: Suns 95, Lakers 87*
*Game 2: Suns 126, Lakers 98*
*Game 3: Lakers 95, Suns 89*
*Game 4: Suns 113, Lakers 100*

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) James Jones (PF) Shawn Marion (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Los Angeles Lakers Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Jordan Farmar (SG) Kobe Bryant (SF) Luke Walton (PF) Lamar Odom (C) Kwame Brown*

*Head Coach:*








*Phil Jackson* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Maurice Evans*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

*Game 4 Heroes:*

*Steve Nash 17 pts, 23 assists, 2 stls
Amare Stoudemire 10-20FG, 27 pts, 21 rebs, 2 stls, 1 blks
Shawn Marion 10-15 FG, 22 pts, 11 rebs, 2 stls
*


*Game 4 Suckers:*

*No one
* 

*Quotes of the Night:*

_*"It is very physical. I've got a few war wounds to take with me... It’s the playoffs so you've got to expect that.”
-- Suns center Amare Stoudemire on Game 4

“We just talked about being in the right spots and having better spacing. We’re usually prepared for that. I thought that their energy was outstanding last game and we were unprepared for it mentally. So that was a big key tonight. We just wanted to be in the right spots and just wanted to be a lot more aggressive.” 

-- Suns guard Steve Nash on Game 4 


*_​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

Good luck tomorrow night. I'm praying for a competitive game from the Lakers.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

Suns have got to take care of business.


Last thing they need is the Lakers getting some confidence.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

I see this being a competitive game. Lakers will come out fighting for their playoff lives, I expect this to be a hell of a game.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

I hope we'll be at our best for this game and it needs appear like business as usual. We need to have that confidence and swagger in preparation for round 2. If the Lakers bring it then fine, let's have a competitive game. If they don't, then we need to blow them out of the water. Let the Lakers decide what type of game they want. Either way, this is a must win game. The Spurs will be done in 5 and we need to do the same.

Eyes on the prize, boys! Let's go for it! :cheer:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

Suns must win it, cause we needn't to play more... Finish tonight and we could think about semis


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

Just ****ing end this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*



Dissonance19 said:


> Just ****ing end this.


Please don't.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*



Basel57 said:


> Good luck tomorrow night. I'm praying for a competitive game from the Lakers.


Yeah, good luck for you guys.

If we are going down, the least i expect is to put up an hell of a fight.

Shoud be a fun game to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

Suns up 64-52 at the half. Marion with 14. Amare with 11.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

Good start to the 2nd half. We need to learn how to maintain leads. Let's see...

_edit:_
...the Lakers are now fighting back. Odom is playing like a star this 3rd quarter. On the bright side, Odom has 5 fouls now. Walton too.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*

Good win by the Suns...good luck with the rest of the playoffs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Whoa, Marion and Amare were on their games.

Amare 27pts, 16rebs, 2stls
Marion 26pts, 10rebs, 3stls, 2blcks

Suns didn't shoot very well, but they made up for it by getting to the line.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*



Ghiman said:


> Good win by the Suns...good luck with the rest of the playoffs


Thanks. Hope you guys get Kobe some help.

And also thanks for not being as pathetic as some other Laker fans. If they were good enough, they would've won. All I hear is just a bunch of whining.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

*NEXT!*


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*



Ghiman said:


> Good win by the Suns...good luck with the rest of the playoffs


Yeah, thanks!

To be honest, I'm not incredibly impressed with the win. Both our teams didn't play particularly well. If there were less turnovers on both sides, if our shots were falling, if Kobe had a monster game, then it would've been a great game and great win. But, we won with our hustle and determination and that's a very very good thing. It's critical, especially against the Spurs, to work hard because the shots aren't going to keep falling every night.

Anyway, good luck to the Lakers next year!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Suns made it like they had to make it  amare steped to the line fo 21 fre throw  It is amazing, I would love him to do this in series against Spurs


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

Was happy to see the team take last night's game and win the series. This will give them some time to rest before taking on the Spurs in the next round coming Sunday. :clap:


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Game 5 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 3-1] - 5/2; TNT*



Dissonance19 said:


> Thanks. Hope you guys get Kobe some help.
> 
> And also thanks for not being as pathetic as some other Laker fans. If they were good enough, they would've won. All I hear is just a bunch of whining.


Especially after all the titles their team has won. Only the Boston Celtics have won it more times. Time for a team such as the Suns to do so.


----------

